WhatsApp is down? - rogerfernandezg
======
DiegoOrtiz
Yes, in Colombia, Brasil and Mexico too.

------
pcool_deathel
Yes down in Bay Area, California too.

------
TonnyGaric
Yep, at least in The Netherlands.

------
alan_cx
UK too.

------
sundaramohanm
yes

------
vyas45
yes

